# Lower Unit dran screw



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Going to attempt to drain/replace the lower unit gear oil today. Any tips on getting the drain screw loose if its stuck on there?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Large screw driver. Make sure to fill from the bottom up till it comes out of the top inspection hole.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I use an impact screwdriver t break it loose. Couple of taps with a small hammer always does the trick. Just don't get carried away!


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

im actually doing mines tomorrow. I picked up a impact screwdriver at harbor freights for 6-7 bucks and it comes with all the screw sizes. its worth it.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Get a screwdriver that just fits. I went to Sears and bought several large screwdrivers, but none of them fits just right. 

Get a friend to help you as you may have to push the screwdriver in while someone else uses a wrench to turn the screwdriver. Understand this?

The last time I changed this oil the marina called me the next day to tell me oil was dripping all over the place. I panicked and called a mechanic and he tightened the screw, but now I cannot get it loose. My outdrive is Mercury and I am thinking of telling them they need to make the screw a hex head -no slippage there.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

As a last resort and I say LAST if for some unforeseen crap happens. Get a small chisel and a hammer to break the plug lose, which goes without saying...replace it. I have had to do a couple using this method, mainly because the owner NEVER installed a new one and the slot just got worn out beyond usable. Think new "O" ring/washer, and anti seize which can be bought at Auto Zone that I know of in a small (like ketchup) package.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

I replaced both of minewith the kind thatuses an allen head wrench . Much easier. I easily change my lower unit oil six times a year . Cant hurt and I keep an eye out for trouble.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Use a Craftsman "Stubby" with a square shank. I think this square shank takes a 5/16" open end wrench. If it can be opened without an impact wrench, this will do it.

I avoid impact wrenches if possible.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I easily change my lower unit oil six times a year . Cant hurt and I keep an eye out for trouble.




Dang! How many hours are you putting on the motor a year?



Sounds like a waste, but it's your money.



Try just pulling the top plug and looking to see if the oil is milky. If not stick the plug back in and go about your business.





I have a "special" S-K screwdriver that I bought many.....many years ago just for this.



Blade is proper size, square shank, largest screwdriver I own. Aprox. 16in to 18in long.



The impact's work well. Just make sure you have the proper blade to fit the screw.



Impact or screwdriver.....Stick it in the slot of the screw and smak the hell out of the handle with a hammer while putting a slight twisting action on the tool to loosen the screw.



The screw will loosen right up.



Proper fit of the tool to the screw is key to NOT screwing up the slot in the plug.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE I got to get this loose.

I will take a flat head screwdriver and use the edgeand put on the side of the plug. I use the corner and place it on the side of the plug that will loosen the plug if you tap on the screwdriver. Don't forget to get the old gasket out of the slot and replace with a new one.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Make sure not to overtighten the drain screw, you can damage the o-ring if torqued too much (I've done it before).


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Try spraying with PB Blaster first and let it soak. Most screwdrivers are not the right size and make a mess of the slot. A new washer and some never size when replacing works for me. Good luck just take your time.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just an update. 

I got the screw loose and the LU oil looked good. However, when refilling it, I did not realize that you need *2 bottles* of the LU fluid. Dang...what a mess!


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Will this void a warranty if you have one on your motor?


----------

